# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Surinam toad?

## Brett

Is there anyone here who keeps _Pipa_ sp.? I've been interested in getting a breeding pair of Surinam toads lately, and I wanted to see what you all could tell me about keeping and breeding Surinam toads?

----------


## Ted

I have a male pipa pipa,about 4 in. In the body.I love my frog,but remember that this is quite possibly the most inactive pet ever.they just sit there like a dead leaf, I go to work all day and come back and he's still in the same spot..my tank is half full of aged water ,and I change 20% a week.no filter,no light and a heater set at 80 degrees f., they like it tropical.i block out the back and sides of the tank.start them on goldfish,put them in before you go to bed.they 'click',,,hard to explain that a frog clicks ,but 3-5 metallic sounding clicks a couple times a day.on the bottom ,and the only thing in the tank are silk leaves,find and order,,fall silk leaves,like dark maple leaves,wash well.they sink on the bottom and look really natural.he loves to sit on them,in the wild they just sit there right out in the open on dead 
leaves and things.i havn't bred them,,I will post his new tank soon,a 40 gal. Just for him..

----------

